# Paint Creek Tactics



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been fishing the Paint for a year or two now, sometimes with flies and other times with worms in areas like Tienken, south of the road and have hooked a few, but never in numbers with a fly pole. What am I doing wrong? Should I just try spots north of Tienken and explore some? Or are my tactics wrong? I heard that in the Paint you have to be very stealthy and I try to at first, but then I get in the water and wade upstream, is that bad? I'm interested in knowing how to fish the creek better, any comments would be appreciated. 
Btw I'm just an amateur fly fisherman


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

The paint is very tough to fly fish... Not easy to be stealthy while exploring that creek. I find fly fishing more productive when the creek is up a bit with a little stain.The trout seem more willing to take flies in those conditions... The lower creek offers some decent areas to fly fish as well.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fisher1202 (Apr 29, 2013)

Like stated above, the paint is a tough creek to fly fish. I use a general rule of thumb of staying out of the water as much as possible. The creek is not that wide so entering the water can be very disruptive. 

Most of the fish I catch are the stockers put into the creek. Not too many that exceed 7 inches. I think your tactics are just fine just a matter of finding some runs that are productive. Roll some small streamers size #14 #16 brown, black, and especially olive. Olive Green Caddis is a go-to for me. There are many great forums from years past available that provide some excellent insight on good stretches. Last but not least, have patience - it's no Au Sable Holy Waters!!


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

I told ya you gotta hold your mouth right if ya wanna tangle with a hawg brownie boy!!

Sent from my SM-G730V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cantcatchemall (Jan 16, 2014)

I have notice less fish in the river but stealth is key out there. If you you happen to catch a good fish in a hole that hole usually will produce again it has been generous to me over the years go early before any traffic is the best tip I can give


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

cantcatchemall said:


> I have notice less fish in the river but stealth is key out there. If you you happen to catch a good fish in a hole that hole usually will produce again it has been generous to me over the years go early before any traffic is the best tip I can give


That's usually what has worked for me too. I can catch them on worms in holes but am really trying to nail them with the fly rod, maybe this just isn't the creek to get my hopes up..the Boardman might be my better bet.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

If you are driving from EL, the Boardman MIGHT BE a better choice. Paint Creek is nice for locals who just want to stand in some trout water. I include myself in that group! Except at the bottom in downtown Rochester (and its parks), PC is tough to cast a fly rod. Lotta roll casting going on there for sure! 

I have found that nymphs work best all year. But, if something is hatching AND the fish are hitting them on the surface, the appropriate dry fly will produce pleasantly. 

As for water depth, I don't find low water to be too problematic, unless you are truly looking for 15+ inch fish. But, Saturday's high water was a bit of a nightmare for me anyway!


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

DLHirst said:


> If you are driving from EL, the Boardman MIGHT BE a better choice. Paint Creek is nice for locals who just want to stand in some trout water. I include myself in that group! Except at the bottom in downtown Rochester (and its parks), PC is tough to cast a fly rod. Lotta roll casting going on there for sure!
> 
> I have found that nymphs work best all year. But, if something is hatching AND the fish are hitting them on the surface, the appropriate dry fly will produce pleasantly.
> 
> As for water depth, I don't find low water to be too problematic, unless you are truly looking for 15+ inch fish. But, Saturday's high water was a bit of a nightmare for me anyway!


Awesome. Yeah I go to MSU fall-spring so in the summer I'm back in Macomb and was just wondering how everyone else's success was. All I use mainly there are nymphs so that's what I'll continue to do..maybe it's just early in the season still..


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Plenty of 15-20" fish in PC. It can be a fickle river, but put your time in, it wil give up it secrets...


----------



## spincaster22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Paint Creek is a river that gets over fished in certain areas, but if you're willing to explore the "Entire" river you will find some very large browns lurking...


I personally have a 27" Male (mounted on my wall) that was caught in the Paint Creek Mousing at night.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Glad to know there's big guys to be caught, I've seen a few pigs posted on the site before


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Found a few on spinners, caught 10 yesterday.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Has anyone seen any Brookies in there lately? The last one I caught was about 7 years ago north of dutton


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

chuckinduck said:


> Has anyone seen any Brookies in there lately? The last one I caught was about 7 years ago north of dutton


Not that I know of. I had a few small ones last year that kind of looked like brookies but I doubt they were. I haven't explored north of Tienken much so who knows haha.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

spincaster22 said:


> I personally have a 27" Male (mounted on my wall) that was caught in the Paint Creek _*Mousing *_at night.


Spa-LOOOOOSSSHHHHH! That must have sounded like someone threw a bathtub in the river when it hit! That is a monster fish for Paint Creek. Heck, that is a darned big fish for the PM, and Ausable. Congrats.


----------



## mharv64 (May 11, 2011)

Get your self a nice small hook, a 10 will do you. Hook a waxie on and just see what happens out there


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

I got a 9 incher around goodison about 3 years ago but there has been a ton of development in that trib area recently


----------

